# Hey Dirtboy-Question about Light-Bikes.com



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Can you give us an update on your website. Thanks ..


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

rkb said:


> Can you give us an update on your website. Thanks ..


 What do you want to know?

Besides I am a month or so behind on posting new bikes and updated pics..

I am looking to get some help ASAP.

Anyone know so good webmasters who want to work with bikes?


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks,

I had submitted a bike a couple months ago and had not seen it. It looked like you were posting new bikes but the images were not loading. Then after a few days the website went back to the way it was. I figured you must been having some type of tech issues. Great website with loads of good ideas and info. I look forward to seeing more new stuff on there.

RKB


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

DIRT BOY said:


> Anyone know so good webmasters who want to work with bikes?


Does it pay.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Another Question...*

I look forward to the revamped site...Will visit daily to see if you will ever run a Lew clincher wheelset deal close to the ones you had on the tubular version...If so, I suspect I will once again have to justify to my Wife why I need another set of wheels.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

laffeaux said:


> Does it pay.


IT might! Depends on the WM. Parts at cost is standard. 

PM or e-mail me if you are interestead.


----------

